# ukbff north east championships



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

is anyone going/competing at this its on 5th october at leeds town hall.

i hope to go to this, my brother went last year and said it was really good

lee powell is guest posing


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Count me in bro, doin u80k iters

Bulaholic aka col is doin 1st timers and bobostu is havin a blast too. You competing?


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Pat Warner will be competing so I will be there with the team cheering him on :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

I will be going I train at the same gym as pat and he has been training nice and hard from what i seen!


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

All going to plan and if my family holiday doesn't hamper me i intend doing the O80's inters for the 1st time


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

oi kelly its borostu82 lol yeah mate im giving it a go this year cant wait.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

haha, soz stu its my sausage fingers:thumb:


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

il b going again this year was a good show last year


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

no im not competing im at about 18% bf at moment so there is no chance of me being ready and wouldnt know how to prepare for it, but i do hope to compete next year so iam going to try get down to 10%bf for this show and see how my physique stacks up against 1st timers (even though iam natural) and if i think i can get to there standard might give this show a go next year.

looks like we could have a uk-muscle get together at the show


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

adam I can tell you the standard of the first timers last year was unbelievable. my mate Karl came third. the guy who won it Graham Hogg also won bodybuilder of the year too!


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

is graham hogg from halifax as im sure ive seen him before,


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

yeah mate he is. he came down for a workout with one of the guys who trains where I do (Altered Image) and he was looking massive. so big infact I didn't realise who he was at first lol.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

thought so i think he is mates with andrew merrifield i have seen him in his shop a few times.


----------



## martin1436114509 (Dec 9, 2005)

thinking bout doing o80kg inters, might just be there to make up the numbers but never mind


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

martin said:


> thinking bout doing o80kg inters, might just be there to make up the numbers but never mind


Me and you both then m8, lol


----------



## martin1436114509 (Dec 9, 2005)

will see you there mate. just read on bulkaholics thread your from Gateshead, thats just up the road from me. where you training at?


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

martin said:


> will see you there mate. just read on bulkaholics thread your from Gateshead, thats just up the road from me. where you training at?


I train at Morgans Powerhouse in Pelaw mate, part of the furniture, lol.


----------



## martin1436114509 (Dec 9, 2005)

just down the road in felgate. been meaning to train there for a while now. what class you do at the north this year?


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Ahh getting close mate as i am too would you beleive!!!???

I did the Nabba North Novice class and came 2nd after taken last year off. Prior to that i did the 2006 Leicester UKBFF 1st timers and won then totally over diet and over trained in panic the following 5 weeks for the finals during which i just withered away resulting in getting no where there.

Where you training at if from Fellgate mate? :rockon:


----------



## martin1436114509 (Dec 9, 2005)

was at the north you looked well. i came second in novice north year before. im training at felgate gym as its 20yards from my front door. before that was at marine house. thinking bout going back or joinin morgans.

i did the same for nabba finals and didnt carb up enough. not that it would of made a difference.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

I was just totally over depleted for the UKBFF FINALS and i mean well over depleted, infact was a bit ill afterwards.

For the Nabba North i was over a stone heavier, but i over spilled and had looked better a week earlier. Although i had filled out for the show as i had fat loaded the night before on steak, eggs, bacon and some bananas and icecream for desert. Had some steak in the morning too with bananaa upto the show. It was a bit of an experiment really as i was looking flat. Wrong time to experiment i know, but hey we live and learn.


----------



## pflx (Jul 11, 2008)

AH HELLO THERE BRABUS AND MARTIN, SOME NORTHERN GUYS. I TRAIN AT MORGANS NORMALLY JUST ONCE A WEEK AS ITS A BIT OF DRIVE BUT A GOOD GYM, GOOD OLD PROPER MACHINES. REMIND ME AGAIN WHICH OF YOU IS DOING LEEDS COMP AND WHAT CLASS? CHEERS


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

pflx said:


> AH HELLO THERE BRABUS AND MARTIN, SOME NORTHERN GUYS. I TRAIN AT MORGANS NORMALLY JUST ONCE A WEEK AS ITS A BIT OF DRIVE BUT A GOOD GYM, GOOD OLD PROPER MACHINES. REMIND ME AGAIN WHICH OF YOU IS DOING LEEDS COMP AND WHAT CLASS? CHEERS


Im kind of toying on the idea of doing the over 80's inters for the 1st time if all goes well and my family holiday doesn't put me back to far as when i return its only just under 8weeks out, which isn't ideal,

So see how it all goes.

I usualy train in the morning time due to shifts etc. Where do you travel from?


----------



## martin1436114509 (Dec 9, 2005)

i am gona join Brabus and give the over 80s intermediates a go. just to gain more experience if anything.


----------



## pflx (Jul 11, 2008)

Well it aint exactly miles and miles away am just lazy and too tight to pay for the petrol, south shields which is an easy 10 15 mins away aslong as you dont travel after 3 as the traffic starts to go mental and more petrol will need to be used ugh not good


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

martin said:


> i am gona join Brabus and give the over 80s intermediates a go. just to gain more experience if anything.


You and me both mate, and i see this is the last year of an Over 80's class as from next year its under 80's, over 80 but up to 90 and then over 90's class. There also doing away with the 1st timers.

Theres the Scott Horton and Dorian show a week after the Notts finals to consider too which is sanctioned by the UKBFF and will be the 1st qualifier for the 2009 finals and with these new weight classes. :thumbup1:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

a good show,i was there working backstage last year with jim boulton.

good standard of competitors.


----------



## martin1436114509 (Dec 9, 2005)

Theres the Scott Horton and Dorian show a week after the Notts finals to consider too which is sanctioned by the UKBFF and will be the 1st qualifier for the 2009 finals and with these new weight classes. :thumbup1:


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

ill be there to cheers u's on :thumb:


----------

